# Kick Sled "Spark"



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

I first saw a spark kick sled in a Norwegian magazine. They work great on hard, icy surfaces. I bought the steel rails online from Mountainboy sledworks and modified plans for a very rustic version that I found online. The rails and uprights should be made from straight hardwood such as hickory, ash or maple. I ended up using ribbon grain fir since I had the right boards left over from another project. They ended up being stiff enough and kept the weight down.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Jamie.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done ( are charging for rides)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like fun, Jamie. (for the rider).....


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great job.
With all of the snow this year, it looks like you will have more fun than should be allowed.


----------



## Symbiotehost (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you still have the plans? I really want to make one.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That looks like a really fun project. We don't get enough cold weather around here to make it worthwhile for me, though. 

If I was to build it, I'd be tempted to do the "curved" part with bentwood laminations.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Slip Slidin' Away*



Symbiotehost said:


> Do you still have the plans? I really want to make one.


Hey, Randy; Welcome! :smile:


----------



## Symbiotehost (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks! I managed to see the mesurements on one of the pics.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope you enjoy it. Don't think I would. But as the years have piled up I have become much more cautious.


----------

